# SA's Army Kote?



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

what exactly is Springer's army kote? i was looking at their operator series OD green/black bi-tone and it said it had the army kote finish. its also on the trp series. unless i looked over it, i couldn't find any info on it. and is it a durable finish?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its not bad. It's one of the standard polymer type finishes. It will wear and scratch, but so does everything else. It's not bad, and is much better than many other finishes (nighthawk's permacote is commented on as being pretty bad).


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i looked at SA's website again and in the description for the trp it calls its "Armory Kote Teflon". so that doesnt really help me much. i havent seen one in person yet so i looked at pics on google of the bi-tone i mentioned before and it has a very heavily painted on look. does it look cheap in person? im asking because thats a chunk of change and may have to order one sight unseen. maybe VAMarine can weigh in on this. in his 1911 buyers reference his choice for SA was the trp armory kote. do you have one with the armory kote shipwreck?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned 2 Springfield with Armory Kote before. It holds up as well as any of these types of finishes. The toughest finish is hard chrome, when it comes to wear.

But, I have had a TRP and an MC Operator. I kinda wish I still had the MC Operator - but I sold it to help pay off an Ed Brown 1911 I had bought.

I think the finish is very nice.

The custom Springers sometimes have Black-T, which is a lot more shinier than Armory coat. Black AK has a flat look. I think you will be satisfied with it.


----------

